# failed nj state inspection because of wig-wag stop light



## liulinglll (Jan 14, 2008)

my 97 altima failed NJ inspection because of wig-wag stop light. i have been the only owner and driven this car for 11 years. It passed TX/NY inspection lots of time......

The lady at insprction place showed the problem: when u turn on headlight and hit break the right bulb turns on and the left one is off(i am talking about the whole left side stop light since each side of stop light has 2 bulbs). when u release break the right builb is dimmed a little bit and the left becomes on. So basically when u release break 2 bulbs seem like blinking. The inspection report says "sequential stop lights/ wig-wag".

I searched this forum and found one guy got same issue but there is no answer in it.

really appreciate any idea.


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

I was ticketed in Arkansas for the same issue.

Two things: 

There is probably a bad bulb somewhere in the unit. The running lights are no problem, but when you hit the brakes it puts more power through. 
You need to make sure that the screws that hold the wires down are tight. If there is no bad bulb, this will be your issue.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

my buddy had that issue in his nissan 240 what we did for a temp solution is not by far partical but it worked we just ran jumpers from the working side to the failing side so that we could get it to pass then we trouble shooted the whole wireing thing it through even him for a look becasue he's a cert. tech and work for nissan/honda as well as at one point jeep. so all eles fails hid the wires and jump it for a temp solution.


----------

